# صلاه للطفل الإلهي !!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

*
أيها الطفل الإله 

يا سيد كل زمان. يا فرحنا العظيم بميلادك. يا نورا يهيمن علينا، ويختصر طريقنا إليك. 

إننا إذ نحتفي بميلادك، نذكر أن الصبح بعض من نورك، والطهر بعض من ردائك، وان بهاءك تقاصرت عنه أوصاف الواصفين. 

أيها الطفل الإله 

يا لطفا ألطف لمساً من الهواء. 

يا لطفا ارق وقعاً من الضوء. 

يا سماء ألبست السماء أقماراً وأنجما. 

يا صفاء ما صفا إلا لك. 

يا مالكا على ملك لا انقضاء لحده، ولا انقطاع لأمده. 

أيها الطفل الإله 

يا ملكا ممسكا بالجبال فلا تزول، وبالبحار فلا تعتو. 

شوَّقنا إلى لقائك، أزهقْ الشر عن ضمائرنا، ثبّت الحق في نفوسنا، زِدنا من هداك ما نصل به إليك، فلا لذنوبنا من غافر غيرك، ولا من الخير لنا الا ما أعطيت. 

أيها الطفل الإله 

ترادفت علينا أوجاعنا. 

ضوعف علينا بلاؤنا. 

أنقاض نحن، وحرائق، وأزمان هاربة، وبقايا أيام. 

لم يعد لنا في عيوننا مكان لدمعة. 

لم يعد لنا في صدورنا مكان لحسرة. 

أيها الطفل الإله 

نسألك بميلادك أن ترسل من يمسح إثمنا، ويرفق بنا، ويحنو علينا، ويسقينا بكأسك، ولا يشغلنا عنك، ولا يُصرف وجهك عنا. 

أمسى مساؤنا، وتخلفت قوانا،أرعشت أيادينا، وخربت عزائمنا، قُتِّر علينا بالرزق. 

أيها الطفل الإله 

كرمك ابتداء. 

وعفوك تفضل. 

وحسابك عدل. 

وقضاؤك بركة. 

أيها الطفل الإله 

احرسنا من شر ما أقدمنا عليه، وامنحنا حلاوة التوبة إليك. 

اجعل من ذنوبنا دروبا لعفوك. 

اجعل دعاءنا لك نظير محبتك لنا، لا نظير قدرتنا عليه. 

أيقظنا من الركون إلى الخطيئة. 

ظللنا بظلك الظليل. 

اعزل عنا من يطمع نفسه بإخراجنا من طاعتك إلى النزول بنا إلى معصيتك. 

اعزل قلوبنا عن الشر. 

أنقذنا من ساعة لنا هي ساعات علينا. 

أغلق عنا باب الحاجة إلا إليك. 

امنع أن نلوذ إلا بك، وان نضرع إلا لك، وان نبسط أملا إلا بعطاياك. 

أسبغ علينا من رضاك، وتوّسْع علينا بنعمك، 

يا أكرم من رُغب إليه. 

أيها الطفل الإله 

أعفنا من الكسل عن شكرك. 

عِدنا بك، ولا تقطعنا عنك. 

قرِّبنا من قدميك، واملأ أفواهنا تسبيحاً لك صبحاً وأصيلا. 

انزل علينا من رضاك يا سميع دعائنا إليك. 

أيها الطفل الإلهي عبادة العابدين لك، وتوّكل المتوكلين عليك، وملاذ اللائذين بك، وعاصم البائسين، وراحم المساكين، وكنز المفتقرين إليك، وجابر المنكسرين، ومغيث المكروبين، ومجير الخائفين. 

آمين. 
منقووول​​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 يناير 2009)

امين
صلاة جميلة ورائعة 
شكرا لك​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2009)

_



يا صفاء ما صفا إلا لك. 

يا مالكا على ملك لا انقضاء لحده، ولا انقطاع لأمده.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تسلم ايدك دونا
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2009)

أميــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اووووى يا دونا 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2009)

*اية الجمال دة دونا انتى منورة المنتدى النهاردة بتأملاتك الرائعة ربنا يباركك انتى واسرتك *


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

أميــن

صلاه جميله جدااااااااا يا دونا

شكرااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> صلاة جميلة ورائعة
> شكرا لك​



*ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> تسلم ايدك دونا
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرسى على مشاركتك يا تونى وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> أميــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اووووى يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى على مشاركتك يا كوكو وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *اية الجمال دة دونا انتى منورة المنتدى النهاردة بتأملاتك الرائعة ربنا يباركك انتى واسرتك *



*ميرسى على مشاركتك وتشجيعك يا جرجس وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> أميــن
> 
> صلاه جميله جدااااااااا يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كليموو  على مرورك و مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

يارب نعم ...اعفنا عن الكسل عن شكرك ....ساعدنا حتى دائما"نشكر ، ميرسي


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> يارب نعم ...اعفنا عن الكسل عن شكرك ....ساعدنا حتى دائما"نشكر ، ميرسي



*ميرسى على مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

*امين

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة رااائعه جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك ومشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## maramero (12 يوليو 2009)

*امين
 صلاة جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2009)

maramero قال:


> *امين
> صلاة جميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مررررررسى يا maramero على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك *


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			ولا يُصرف وجهك عنا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**روعة الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *روعة الرب يبارك حياتك...*



*ويبارك حياتك ... اميين
ميرررسى على المشاركه​*


----------

